# How did you get your nickname or username? (part 2)



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I already asked this question several years ago but with so many new members, I believe that it is worth repeating.

I have a username and a nickname. 
My nickname is Frenchy, it is quite obvious why. 
My username is B2rtch. 
This come from my first name: bertrand and my last name challier. 
Bertrand became: "b2rt" and "ch" from my last name.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I think mine is fairly obvious  I'm really surprised it was available since I am new here


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bert, I assumed your nickname was like "Be too rich". Guess I never noticed the "t" in the middle.

Mine is derived from my inclination for bicycling and my birth year 1949.
The bike in my avatar is made of bamboo, by the way.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" Diapers and politicians both need to be changed often; and for the same reason."

I really like that


----------



## BuyoMasilla (Jun 5, 2011)

Fun topic Bert. I have spoken with you, so your nickname Frenchy makes sense to me. 
I personally can be read better than I sound though a misspell escapes me now and again.

My LJ nickname sort'o points to my limited wood working skills. A dear cousin christened me Buyo some thirty years ago for no good reason. As I recall, he suddenly could not recall my given name of Mario and pulled a Buyo out of somewhere. A few years later in the group of charlatanes I associated with, there was a mythical lousy handyman we referred to as Eligio Masilla. Masilla is the word used in my Spanish to refer to wood putty. Eligio's work was reportedly so lacking in precision that it required lots of masilla to compensate. I put those two together when I first signed up with LJ. Keeping it real as they say.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My user ID is what I was initially set up with for the computer network in college. I won't admit how long ago that was… initials and first few of my last name…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Mario and DBhost.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

A few years back John Lovitz did a segment on Sat Night Live about Hannaka Harry the Jewish answer to Santa Claus > Any way they sang a song On Hershel On Moisha On Schloemoe. I use too sing it all the time and the name just stuck…..................................Schloemoe


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Mine is too obvious, the W is for Weddell.

Bert, when I first saw your username I thought it was an oddly contorted spelling of Birch, but then I saw your signature and realized it is an oddly contorted spelling of your name, the ch probably being part of your last name. Finally, I was right about something!


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine is from freshman year of college. I had a big conversion van as my first car, and still had it in college. It started from "rockin the van" to "rockin da van" Kinda stuck and use it for a variety of things


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

I usually use my name or some variation such as RobertB or RBrown with a 3 digit number if needed.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

My user name is pretty obvious, nicknames however aren't repeatable in a nice forum like this.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

mine probably isn't all that obvious.. Some of you may remember "the jerky boys" back in the early 90's, the cd's of prank phone calls.. Back then my friends & I got in the habit of calling each other some of the nonsensical nicknames - that one stuck. At least it's better than "butt nutt"


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Gee…I don't know what to say….uhh…....


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I choose PineChopper since pine is about the only wood I can afford to work with.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here you go *GARY*

From an English surname which was derived from a Norman given name, which was itself originally a short form of names beginning with the Germanic element ger meaning "spear". This name was popularized in the late 1920s the American actor Gary Cooper (1901-1961), who took his stage name from the city of Gary in Indiana where his agent was born


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a lake.. the craftsman part… well, the jury is still out on that one!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

My family has been hillbillies for many generations, coming into the Ozarks back in the 1840s from the eastern Tennessee area. I'm very proud of my hillbilly heritage and the independence and self reliance for which it stands. In fact there is a great Missouri legal opinion that praises the hillbilly, Moore v. Moore, 337 S.W.2d 781 (Mo.App. S.D., 1960): "An Ozark hillbilly is an individual who has learned the real luxury of doing without the entangling complications of things which the dependent and over-pressured city dweller is required to consider as necessities. . . in Southern Missouri the appellation 'hillbilly' is not generally an insult or an indignity; it is an expression of envy." The "shooter" part comes from my love of vigorously exercising my second amendment rights and the fact that I'm president of my local gun club-both of which I am proud to have such opportunity and privilege.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the heck, I'll bite…

Back in high school I fancied my self a gearhead…I was certain that I would end up owning my own hotrod shop (classics and muscle cars, no "tuners" allowed!), so I signed up for my first email address as Carguy460 (carguy was taken, so I went with my favorite gas guzzling motor)...however, during my failed college try I realized that hotrodders don't become successful living out in the country, far away from civilization (where I prefer to be), so here I am, managing a wind farm by day, mangling wood and vintage hand tools by night…but the carguy name kinda stuck!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Frenchy,

Aside from the obvious, my son and D-I-L made me a Grandpa at age 40 and their first child made me a Great-Grandpa at the ripe old age of 59 1/2, it feels as though I've been a Grandpa now longer than I've not.

I have had the pleasure of 9 Grandchildren and 2 Great-Grandchildren spread across 23 years.

My only Grandson and 2 of the Granddaughters have showed interest and talent in woodworking projects and the Great-Grandson, at age 3 1/2 loves to sweep the shop and bend nails in my cutoff scraps, so he's on his way to woodworking, hopefully.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

My name is Joe Remore, and when, in my junior year in high school we moved from an 80 acre cotton farm to the big city (pop. 4800) one of my new classmates dubbed me "Ree Joemore", which the rest of the school shortened to Rejo. The "55" is the year I finished high school. My avatar is a Taurus Judge, a 410/ 45Colt revolver that my kids (five daughters), grands (14) and greats (soon to be 15) chipped in and gave me for Christmas three years ago.

*Len-* Every time I see one of your posts I think of myself. We seem to have a lot in common.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Barecycles comes from my company. We strip down motorcycles (strip 'em bare) and restore the bike or resell the parts.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Mine is based on my car of 33years which I just sold to my brother…

1969 SS Nova 427cid Big Block


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Uhhh that's what me Da called me.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty much the same as above poster. It was my Mom in my case.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

my first name is ben, my last name starts with t. however, most people on here just see it as the word "bent".


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I got mine from my momma ;-) I joined way back when you could pick whatever name you wanted with out it being taken already


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

M is my first initial and E is my last initial.
I used to initial paper work a lot always signing ME and people who didnt know me would ask who th funny guy is signing the paper work and i would answer I'm me.
I just like to play around with it a little and have had usernames that use ME (my initials) as me (a pronoun) and i'm nobody special. i'm just me, which is another username i have had along with just only me and just me. i like to think it also gives me a humble appearance.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't remember if I answered that first questionnaire, and I'm too old and lazy to check…nuclear physicist. An "AtomJack" could be like a "lumberjack"- splitting atoms, or maybe he has an extremely tiny jack- capable of lifting one atom at a time. Like Schroedinger's cat, it could be one or the other, until you open the box…


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Willie was already taken. Since I drive a Jeep CJ5 and use CJWillie on a Jeep site, it was easy to remember.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine is from my favorite type of bicycle and one of the best brands money can buy. Unfortunately my first derosa was ruined by a car that decided to turn left without looking at oncoming traffic that included me. The second one was stolen from a church where I was helping with the food pantry. Although it was later recovered it spent several months being severely mistreated and stored in a wet basement and being steel rusted fairly badly.

The only real nick name I ever had was klinger from the MASH character. While I was in college I cross dressed for a halloween party one year, it stuck since several times I clung to the roof or trunks of cars as they went around campus just for the fun of it.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, My name is Bob and I have been a paramedic for 15 yrs. So Bobmedic it is.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

My Mommy & Daddy! Actually it's Richard. My "Nickname" on here is "Magnum" plus 3 Numbers.

I Loved "Magnum PI". Especially, well Tom Selleck, but also Higgins!! *"Magnum! The Ferrari is Off Limits for a week after that little episode." "Higgins!!" *

This is He at 66. Same age as me. Not to Shabby for 66. EH!

---------------------------------------









---------------------------------------

*69BBNova:* "Mine is based on my car of 33years which I just sold to my brother… 1969 SS Nova 427cid Big Block"

NICE Wheels My Man!!


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Alaska Steve. not to complicated. but what more can you say "it's Alaska" the most awesome place in the world. Okay I am probably gonna get crap for that ..


----------

